# looking for a good UGL



## steve999 (May 4, 2006)

hey guys im looking for a good ugl just wanna hear your input. ive alwyas used BD loved everything from them having trouble getting ahold of it. im planning my 4th cycle prop or enanthate maybe some Eq in there no more tren 

anyway ive heard some things about gp so if anyone can pm me on them or any other great UG it would be greatly appreciated.


thanks 
steve


----------



## Boomshaker (Jun 3, 2006)

this is just a wild thought, but you ever looked up and noticed a banner over your post???? "CLICK IT" :twisted:


----------

